# junior estimator - New York, any jobs out there?



## qsboy (Aug 11, 2010)

hey i'm a qualified Junior Estimator from Ireland, I have two years experience in estimating and a degree in Quantity Surveying. Im searching for a position in the U.S, any hints, tips or job advice for a greenhorn would be greatly appreciated, at this point i do not have a visa.

Thanks folks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

qsboy said:


> hey i'm a qualified Junior Estimator from Ireland, I have two years experience in estimating and a degree in Quantity Surveying. Im searching for a position in the U.S, any hints, tips or job advice for a greenhorn would be greatly appreciated, at this point i do not have a visa.
> 
> Thanks folks.


The jobs are out there only one problem - at your level an employer will not and cannot sponsor a visa. 
Some information about lizensing Surveyors, Cartographers, Photogrammetrists, and Surveying and Mapping Technicians From there you can Google the appropriate organizations.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

qsboy said:


> hey i'm a qualified Junior Estimator from Ireland, I have two years experience in estimating and a degree in Quantity Surveying. Im searching for a position in the U.S, any hints, tips or job advice for a greenhorn would be greatly appreciated, at this point i do not have a visa.
> 
> Thanks folks.


You say you're in Canada.

Is your job on the TN list?
How far are you off becoming a Canadian citizen?


----------



## qsboy (Aug 11, 2010)

*hey*

hey,
no i'm not in Canada I live in Ireland, must change that I didnt realise it said canada on my page.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

qsboy said:


> hey,
> no i'm not in Canada I live in Ireland, must change that I didnt realise it said canada on my page.


In that case, you're going to find it very difficult to tie a job to a suitable immigration status. A job offer does not a visa make.


----------



## qsboy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re*

Thank you for that Einstein. So I take it its pretty hard to get a job in the U.S these days then even if you are a U.S national, god damn bankers.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

qsboy said:


> Thank you for that Einstein. So I take it its pretty hard to get a job in the U.S these days then even if you are a U.S national, god damn bankers.


It's hard to get a job if you're already allowed to work here.
It's even harder to find an employer to sponsor a suitable visa for your job.
I'm not sure if your job qualifies for an H1b, the commonest skills visa.
I don't think I've ever read of anyone making it over to the US on the basis of their "junior estimator" skills.

If you were born in Ireland (north or south), put a diversity visa application in. This is probably your best chance of making it over here with permission to work.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

qsboy said:


> Thank you for that Einstein. So I take it its pretty hard to get a job in the U.S these days then even if you are a U.S national, god damn bankers.


I just do not get it - what do bankers have to do with your qualifications or lack thereof?

No, even as US citizen your UK credential will not do you any good. I have given you the link to work your way into the required certifications.


----------



## qsboy (Aug 11, 2010)

Ireland doesn't qualify for the visa lottery only northern Ireland, best to go illegal then, the country was built on the backs of immigrants anyways, right?


----------



## qsboy (Aug 11, 2010)

bankers - absolutely nothing do with my qualifications, why did you hear me say they did or something? and i'm happy with my qualifications, there enough for me.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

qsboy said:


> bankers - absolutely nothing do with my qualifications, why did you hear me say they did or something? and i'm happy with my qualifications, there enough for me.


Then read your own post:>) They may be enough for you but will not bring you to the US.


----------



## qsboy (Aug 11, 2010)

ok thanks for all the advice dudes.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

qsboy said:


> Ireland doesn't qualify for the visa lottery only northern Ireland, best to go illegal then, the country was built on the backs of immigrants anyways, right?


If you were born anywhere on the island of Ireland, you are currently eligible for the diversity visa lottery. 

Going and working illegally is a trip to nowhere


----------



## Hsimah (Apr 15, 2010)

deleted


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

Qsboy - you'll have a hard time finding employment as an estimator in the States right now. The construction industry in most areas is still pretty weak and the larger companies who might have experience in sponsering visas aren't hiring. If they were, there are plenty of qualified Americans who can fill the position which puts others pretty much out of the running.

If you're not specifically looking to move the the States (the illegal move is not an easy one and you'd be hard pressed finding a job that didn't involve hard manual labour at a very low wage) you could check out some other countries. The construction industry in Oz is pretty steady right now and might be worth looking into...


----------



## DáRua (Nov 3, 2010)

Qsboy, I'm working as a Junior Estimator in NY. Things are slowly starting to pick up a little in construction here and there are Irish companies that may sponsor you if you can get here. You should probably wait until after Christmas at this stage though. If you graduated from college less than a year ago, you can qualify for a 1 year graduate visa. If not, it will be a little more difficult.


----------

